# Vermeer SC50TX Value?



## Torquin (Feb 28, 2008)

I have run across a couple of SC50TX grinders. One is a 2003 with 525 hours on it and no trailer, asking 21K. The other is a 2002 with 1515 hours on it, including a trailer, for 17K. I'm thinking the hour difference isn't great enough to really matter, since they both have the 50hp Cat diesel on them, and the 2002 is the better deal of the two.
The 2003 is local and the 2002 is 700 miles away though.
What is the value of either grinder? Should I try to talk the 2003 owner down a bit, before going 700 miles to get the 2002?
I don't HAVE to have either one, but I hate to pass up a good deal if it is there.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 28, 2008)

Torquin said:


> I have run across a couple of SC50TX grinders. One is a 2003 with 525 hours on it and no trailer, asking 21K. The other is a 2002 with 1515 hours on it, including a trailer, for 17K. I'm thinking the hour difference isn't great enough to really matter, since they both have the 50hp Cat diesel on them, and the 2002 is the better deal of the two.
> The 2003 is local and the 2002 is 700 miles away though.
> What is the value of either grinder? Should I try to talk the 2003 owner down a bit, before going 700 miles to get the 2002?
> I don't HAVE to have either one, but I hate to pass up a good deal if it is there.
> ...


Considering the new cost of over 40000 seems fair on both if they
are straight!


----------



## Bigstumps (Feb 28, 2008)

The SC50TX is a nightmare!! They did a complete redesign of the machine to come up with the SC60TX. I had a SC50TX and unloaded it long ago. Either stay completely away from the SC50TX or get it really, really cheap!! I wouldn't give over 10K for one - look in Tree and Landscape Equipment Trader.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 28, 2008)

Bigstumps said:


> The SC50TX is a nightmare!! They did a complete redesign of the machine to come up with the SC60TX. I had a SC50TX and unloaded it long ago. Either stay completely away from the SC50TX or get it really, really cheap!! I wouldn't give over 10K for one - look in Tree and Landscape Equipment Trader.



Wow I did not know that thanks!


----------



## Torquin (Feb 28, 2008)

Bigstumps said:


> The SC50TX is a nightmare!! They did a complete redesign of the machine to come up with the SC60TX. I had a SC50TX and unloaded it long ago. Either stay completely away from the SC50TX or get it really, really cheap!! I wouldn't give over 10K for one - look in Tree and Landscape Equipment Trader.



What made it so bad?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Bigstumps (Feb 28, 2008)

The track system was the worst part. They used hydraulic motors plugged directly into the tracks - no planetaries like they have now. They don't have much torque on the tracks. Then about every 300 hours -snap, the shaft breaks off the motor and you are stuck - either drag it on a trailer or fix her where she lays. Hunt down a newer 60TX or a different brand - trust me this is good advice!!!


----------



## Torquin (Feb 28, 2008)

Bigstumps said:


> The track system was the worst part. They used hydraulic motors plugged directly into the tracks - no planetaries like they have now. They don't have much torque on the tracks. Then about every 300 hours -snap, the shaft breaks off the motor and you are stuck - either drag it on a trailer or fix her where she lays. Hunt down a newer 60TX or a different brand - trust me this is good advice!!!



Shucks, in my SC60TX search I found another thread on here that didn't have much good to say about them either, and even the SC505, which supposedly is another tracked grinder.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=341900
I'm thinking of passing on these and maybe finding an SC352.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 28, 2008)

Torquin said:


> I'm thinking of passing on these and maybe finding a CALRTON



There, fixed it for ya!


----------



## Torquin (Feb 28, 2008)

OK, I'm game, tell me about the Carlton. 
I'm looking for more power than the SC252, which is all I have ever used, as it mainly makes me want more torque. As you may see from the trucks in my sig, I'm a torque junkie. So, I figure I need a diesel. I am open to tracks, as they may make the grinder more stable on uneven ground, and give it more traction when I'm taking a big bite out of that stump.
I still need to fit through gates though.

Chris


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 28, 2008)

Torquin said:


> OK, I'm game, tell me about the Carlton.
> I'm looking for more power than the SC252, which is all I have ever used, as it mainly makes me want more torque. As you may see from the trucks in my sig, I'm a torque junkie. So, I figure I need a diesel. I am open to tracks, as they may make the grinder more stable on uneven ground, and give it more traction when I'm taking a big bite out of that stump.
> I still need to fit through gates though.
> 
> Chris



You want to look at the Carlton SP7015 TRX. 60 hp, 35 in tracks when pulled in, 48 when wide, 4 speed ground travel, wireless remote, sandvick cutting wheel. $46,000 MSRP new but I've seen several with very low hours (150-300 hours) go for just over the $30k mark.

Carlton has several videos of them in action on their site:

http://www.stumpcutters.com/sc_sp7015TRX.htm


----------



## Curbside (Mar 2, 2008)

I've run a SC60TX for three seasones now and have been very happy with it. I put the Sandvic Dura Disk on it and it cuts amazing. Any problems I had with mine my dealer fixed it up quick and back at it. I don't really have anything bad to say about it other than having the direct drive is awsome. Maybe the machine is more suited to being an owner operator than an employee operated machine. I sure like it.


----------



## auto2010 (Apr 5, 2010)

I run a sc50tx and i have to say that i am very impressed with the quality of the machine. we have had a few minor hydraulic leaks, but when you have that many moving parts, you are bound to have leaks. the only reoccuring problem we have had is we have snapped the u-joint coupler that connects to the driveshaft twice. other than that i am very impressed with this machine.


----------



## treesquirrel (Apr 5, 2010)

Curbside said:


> I've run a SC60TX for three seasones now and have been very happy with it.



As with anything any machine will perform well if used properly and not abused. In my experience when stuff breaks is when you keep pushing the limits. 

I've seen folks try and rush a stump job by taking huge bites and repeatedly locking up the cutter wheel and stalling the machines. A machine can perform well if you know what you are doing.


----------



## auto2010 (Apr 6, 2010)

this is true. you are probably right about rushing the job. but i believe, assuming im not the only one who rushes jobs lol, that this is a common part to break only because you are adding another connected part as opposed to a straight axle. i am wondering if anyone else has broken this part before..


----------



## a1stump (Aug 3, 2010)

*sc50tx track system*

A guy said earlier in the post that the track system breaks a shaft in the motor about every 300 hours? That is in the track motor? I have a track that somewhat is working but no torque! Please help, what is the procedure of fixing this when it occurs?


----------



## Plyscamp (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I dont know what he is talking about My SC505 has 1550 hours on the original track motors and has never snapped a shaft. Shy on power to the tracks but I improved that immensouly by thickening the hydraulic oil. I did break one of the U joints as well. 
Its a terrible unit it only ground 77 Eucs. in 5 hours the other day.


----------



## Curbside (Aug 3, 2010)

I tell everyone my SC60 TX is a terrible unit as well especially my competition. I just have to wait till they leave to start grinding.


----------



## a1stump (Aug 5, 2010)

*50tx*

Yeah, I have a 50tx, 352, and 252. The hardest part with the 50tx is explaining to a customer why you charged them $300 for 15 minutes of grinding! I bought my 50tx with 700 hours, little did I know that the previous owner didn't believe in maintainance, 2 years now and I am still going through the headaches. Maintain and respect your machines, it is well worth it!


----------



## Plyscamp (Aug 5, 2010)

The company that owned mine prior to me is the same way. It took us about 6 months to get it completly squared away. I borrowed thier 60TX the other day (3 years old and about 400 hours) It still had the original Cat oil filter and the oil had never been changed. The pivot shaft for the throw out bearing was approaching siezure and they would hammer the clutch arm to get it dissengaged. Only took 4 hours to pull the bell housing, press the shats out and rebore the holes, because they dont know what a grease gun is. By the way they have changed the driveline in the 60TX and you have to pull the front motor mounts and raise the engine to pull the bell housing.


----------

